# Podcast DVD .chm Help File Issues Page(s)



## Hero-0952 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi All!

We [The MrExcel.com Team] will be providing assistance to our DVD purchasers by supplying current and up to date information as to how to apply solutions in working around .chm file issues - now common to Microsoft Windows XP, Vista and Windows 7.

Due to security issues, compiled help files must now be 'Unblocked' via the Windows Administrator - I have begun to outline the basic procedure here: Help File Issues & Solutions and will continue, now, to add to the page as unique instances of this issue occur. At present, our target issue is .chm files contained on MrExcel Podcast DVDs.

This thread posted on behalf of the MrExcel.com Team


----------

